# setting up sub woofers?



## musicguy (Nov 28, 2012)

If i use the test tones in my UMC200 and my oppo. I get two very different results. Should i use only one as a master setup and let the other one compensate. I would pick the oppo as the master and let the emo-q test compensate. Any better suggestion. The difference between the two is like a 12 db difference. If i set up with emo test tones. When i then go to the oppo, the sub woofer is like 12db higher.

Hope this makes sense.

musicguy


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

musicguy said:


> When i then go to the oppo, the sub woofer is like 12db higher.


What is setting the levels when you "go to the Oppo"?
I am not aware of any Oppo having mic input/speaker calibration, but perhaps there is a new model with this?

cheers,


----------



## musicguy (Nov 28, 2012)

my oppo 95 has internal test tones. In the speaker set up. i use this internal test to set speaker level with my spl meter.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

So the EmoQ calibration sets the sub 12db lower than when you use the test tones from the Oppo? Measured using the SPL meter, held at the same position both times?


----------



## primetimeguy (Jun 3, 2006)

Is it all channels or just the sub? If all channels then they probably just use different levels for the tones, 75db vs 85db. If only the sub is different then one is applying the 10db LFE boost to the tone and the other is not.


----------



## musicguy (Nov 28, 2012)

well ive just done the safest thing and set it up for the oppo. That would be my loudest "sound" so, i hope never to blow anything up. Thanks for the input.

musicguy


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

primetimeguy said:


> Is it all channels or just the sub? If all channels then they probably just use different levels for the tones, 75db vs 85db. If only the sub is different then one is applying the 10db LFE boost to the tone and the other is not.


Took a chance on not starting a new thread, as this one is a bit old. In any case, I have the Emotiva UMC-1 and Oppo BDP-95. I haven't tried the calibration using the Oppo, but I'm still curious...

In your phrase "the 10db LFE boost," do you mean to say it's some sort of EQ standard like the RIAA Phono Curve?

TIA


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

No takers. Nobody loves me. :sad:
It's probably time for me to google forum etiquette, as I don't seem to be getting the hang of it (this being my first ever in my life, honest).

For the sake of any other newbies out there who might be wondering the same thing:
I did google "10dB LFE boost," and came across an excellent explanation here
http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/volume_7_2/feature-article-misunderstood-lfe-channel-april-2000.html


----------

